# Adventures of a Girl and her First Horse



## jensand305 (Apr 13, 2009)

April 14, 2009

Well I'm a 23 year old girl Texas Aggie;-). Born and raised in the city, always been a country girll at heart. Thats the Texan in me. I have always wanted a horse...always! Living in the city with middle class parents kept me from having one. A few weeks ago a co-worker mentioned wanted to give away her horse. I wasn't sure if she was being serious so I brought it back up. She was and I got really excited. 

She gave me a few details and I discussed it with my fiance'. Cassabaskin is a 24 year old black arabian gelding. He has Bask as g-grand on top and Cass Ole as grand on bottom. That's right...he's a grandson of the Black Stallion!:lol: He was not too fond of the idea of adopting a 24 year old ex-show horse who had foundered once 10 years ago due to neglect from a boarding facility. He told me no and that he didnt think it was a good idea. I was a little bummed but I figured I'd get my baby one day. 

My mom came into town and despite my fiances decision, I took her and a friend who knew Arabians really well. She looked him over completely, lunged him rode him and came to the decision he'd be the perfect 'starter' horse for me. I put together an estimate of how much it would cost to take Cass on and presented all I knew to Jereme (the fiance) again. HE SAID YES!!!:mrgreen:

Since then I have had him coggins tested (neg!) and vaccinated to prepare to move him to where I am living which is connected to a boarding facility. I have also been working hard to get the aged barn up to par for him. I cleaned it, filled his stall with dirt, put pads down and topped them with shavings. His stall looks great! Mel and I are heading over to get him tomorrow after work! I can't wait till he's here with me. 

It's not all perfection though. He needs to gain some weight, desperately needs to be powerdose dewormed. He's supposed to be getting his feet trimmed this week and I need to get his teeth floated. They were done over a year ago. I know horrible:-| for an older horse. I am a little worried about his nose. He seems to be bleeding from his right nostril, it's not heavy, more like a runny nose with a hint of blood in it. He also has a growth on his other nostril. I will be talking to a vet and get his opinion on what action to take with that. 

I know that it was meant to be. I get my black stallion...err...gelding.LOL. I will keep this updated on his improvements. I can't wait to see him to his full horsey potential. He was a show horse but I don't plan to show him. I want him to retire as a lazy, pleasure riding horse. 

-Jenn​


----------



## jensand305 (Apr 13, 2009)

April 15, 2009

OMGOMGOMG!!!, I love lOvE LOVE him! He is absolutely beautiful, handsome, sexy, georgeous, amazing!

So it sucked having to wait alllll day at work until I got off at 7. I got home and Mel and I went to pick him up. He loaded like a champ. We got him home and he unloaded like a champ. I put him in his new room, aka stall and he went out the back into the pasture that connects to it. He was doing great so far tonight. 

Thank God I'm off tomorrow and I'll be able to hang out with him allll day!

-Jenn


----------



## jensand305 (Apr 13, 2009)

April 18, 2009

Well the past two days have been interesting. I fed him yesterday morning then came home after work to find him laying down.:? I tried rocking him to get him up and that didn't work so we tried to get him interested in his carrots and still no worky. I ran to my landlords house and she came out. I shook some grain at him and when he still didn't get up she got a whip and lightly whipped him until he got up. he was acting lethargic. When Mel got there she checked him out. He was colicing.:-( She ran home and grabbed her med box and brought it to the barn. She gave him a shot of Bedadine IV and within 10 minutes he was back to his old self. I only gave him hay yesterday night and this morning. He was mad all day that I wouldn't feed him. He was acting up, nipping and bobbing his head. I fed him around 6 and checked on him again at 8 to make sure him eating too fast didn't bring on another bout of colic. He's doing well. I love him so much. I look forward to feeding him and playing with him all the time.

I did take him out today and walked him around then tied him up so I could brush him out. His mane and tail are so pretty. I also got some fly spray and sprayed the areas the flies were hangin out. It seemed to help. I put some Corona on his nose, which is looking really good today. 

We think his colic was probably a combination of him eating hay, his new surroundings, the bad storm and his powerdosing dewormer. I am going to wait a few days before giving him dewormer again. His pasture is muddy right now because of all the rain. I hope the weather gets better so that he can enjoy his space.:-( 

Will keep updating.

-Jenn


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

aww he seems like an angel


----------



## jensand305 (Apr 13, 2009)

April 24, 2009

So a day after that he coliced again. I got worried it was going to be a regular thing. I gave him some betadine and walked him for almost an hour then he was fine. He recovers quickly from them. I think it was him being cooped up in a smaller area than he was used to. I opened his turn out so that he can roam in the small pasture with the walker and the round pen. I also turned him out into the front pasture for a few hours a day seemed so much better. Now hes doing so good! We've been letting him out with the other horses and he usually just stays close to the house because the two mares gang up on him.

I finished his powerdose dewormer. His feet were trimmed and I had his front feet shod so I could start working with him. Yesterday I longed him for the first time. :-oToday he did really well during longing. I'm excited about getting him back into shape. 

I am feeding him a scoop of beet pulp a day. I am going to increase that. Today i put corn oil in his food for the first time. He gets his teeth floated this next thursday. All this should put some weight on him. I can not get over how great he is looking! I am going out of town a few days and I'm going to miss him soo much. :-(

Will keep updating his great progress!!:lol:

-Jenn


----------

